#ubuntu-mate 2017-01-16
<Astro7467> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/nPuygHfR
<Astro7467> my original file was 1.1Gb, Artemis3 mentioned 1.5Gb,which makes me think I hv an older img
<Astro7467> the 16.10 URL 404 for me with wget
<te_lanus> I'm impressed with the small performance boost I got when mate updated itself to 1.16.0 (from the ppa:ubuntu-mate-dev/xenial-mate repository)
<alkisg> If it was small, why were you impressed? :D
<ObrienDave> because it was smaller? ;P
<te_lanus> methinks small is a bit of an understatement, when I upgraded from stock to 1.14.0 there wasn't much of a difference between the two, from 1.14.0 to 1.16.0 there is a difference you can see, especially on my ancient PC
<adesh> Hi
<HoppingMadMan> Hey, guys or really anyone that was about yesterday when the guy was talking about the Ubuntu Mate Image being larger than 8GB he was write I think we need to change the website to say 16GB over 8GB just to stop people buying a SD card and getting all pissed at us for not having the correct information
<juliomejia> hola
<amiel> hello guys
<amiel> how are u?
<amiel> i am looking for some software tips
<amiel> can someone help me
<Guest68743> hi folks. i ran update via terminal and encountered this: http://pastebin.com/RLvUSGu9
<Guest68743> what to do?
<randall> install maintainer's version
<Guest68743> randall: I've already found I had to keep the old version.
<Guest68743> https://ubuntu-mate.org/blog/mate-desktop-116-for-xenial-xerus/
<randall> oh, ok
<Guest68743> np
#ubuntu-mate 2017-01-17
<umbrellatech> howdy all
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<ubuntu-mate> im installing  ubuntu  16.04   from  what i got i have 2 options     mate  and mate lts whats the diffrence
<alkisg> mate is 16.10
<alkisg> mate lts is 16.04
<alkisg> mate lts is supported longer
<raspberrypi> a alguien le redimesiona mal las pantallas?
<alkisg> !en
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<firelordunity> hi
<firelordunity> my first time on irc
<alkisg> Hi
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alkisg> Usually there's not much chat; you just ask questions, wait a couple of hours, see answers...
<firelordunity> Bye guys
<firelordunity> can you hack in ubuntu?
<firelordunity> like using rdesktop and fucking up a windows machine?
<firelordunity> and maybe fucking somebody hard in the hole
<firelordunity> htrh
<firelordunity> gfhf
<firelordunity> th
<firelordunity> gfh
<firelordunity> trh
<firelordunity> fg
<firelordunity> t
<firelordunity> h
<firelordunity> gh
<firelordunity> gfh
<firelordunity> tr
<firelordunity> h
<firelordunity> gfh
<firelordunity> th
<firelordunity> gf
<firelordunity> htr
<firelordunity> hgf
<firelordunity> h
<firelordunity> trh
<firelordunity> fv
<firelordunity>  
<firelordunity>  
<firelordunity>  
<firelordunity>  
<firelordunity>  
<firelordunity>  
<firelordunity>  
<firelordunity>  
<firelordunity>  
<firelordunity> dfdsf
<firelordunity> dgdfgerg
<firelordunity> fg
<mahmoud> hello every one
<Guest92590> i am new to ubuntu
<Guest92590> any welcome????
<pathooo> hello everyone
<mate|61478> hiya
<johnhjkl> just switched over from mint with mate. alt+tab is *significantly* slower (probably due to ubuntu mate generating actual screenshots of all windows). is there a way to do the simpler icon-based alt+tab?
<johnhjkl> nevermind, found it. for the log gods: dconf-editor -> org -> mate -> marco -> general -> compositing-fast-alt-tab -> enabled
<DougCD> Thanks again for helping me get clear of the password problem.
<comptekki> hi - I've installed ubuntu mate and I was checking to see if it would fix the same problem I had with mint mate.  With compiz activated, the show desktop does not work.  I'm using 16.10.  Any idea on how to fix it?
<comptekki> I tried using the default profile in compiz settings then going back to mate profile - still no show desktop.  Other things work like rotate cube and wobbly windows.
<swift110> hey all
<comptekki> I guess nobody here uses compiz and show desktop.....
<Artemis3> comptekki, or mint.
<comptekki> I'm not using mint right now.  Installed ubuntu-mate over that partition - but same issue
#ubuntu-mate 2017-01-18
<ateenytree> help
<ateenytree> whoops sorry
<tiox> I don't understand.
<tiox> Had anyone else been having trouble with fft-mscorefonts-installer?
<tiox> Whoops.
<tiox> ttf-mscorefonts-installer rather.
<alkisg> tiox: no issues here, maybe your ISP or sourceforge have issues
<sixwheeledbeast> Nope I recently installed mscorefonts to ubuntu-mate for someone.
<tiox> sixwheeledbeast: Around still?
<tiox> Because I had trouble from a fresh live sessino of Ubuntu MATE with ttf-mscorefonts-installer because Sourceforge isn't able to send anything that package demands.
<sam__> okay, this may sound stupid; what exact differences in ubuntu-mat and debian to plain eye?
<sam__> @tiox ignore that message it will not do your system any harm.
<tiox> sam__: No difference really. Just saying I tried a live session an ttf-mscorefonts-installer kept spitting out errors at me because it can't retrieve the files it calls upon from sourceforge.
<sam__> yes sourceforge probably move the package to new address and ubuntu is trying to retrieve it from old address.[
<cristina__> Hola, acabo de instalar ubuntu mate en un ordenador hp nuevo. La conexión por cable funciona bien, pero la wifi, auque parece que está disponible, no encuentra niguna red alrededor. El resto de mis dispositivos encuentran 20 o más. Por lo que no puedo conectarme por wifi a internet
<cristina__> Alguien puede ayudarme?
<cristina__> He probado todos los tutoriales que he visto y nada.
<cristina__> Mi ordenador es un HP pavilion y el dispositivo wifi es rtl8723be realtek
<Guest55426> morning to all
<Guest55426> when i Ubuntu rebooted, there is a square color pixel in the right upper part of the screen, how do i remove this
<Astro7467> Guest55426: Raspberry Pi?
<Astro7467> Guest55426: Raspberry Pi?
<Guest55426> yes astro7467 raspberry pi
<Astro7467> it is a thermal indicator from the RPi, not a OS controlled thing
<Astro7467> means your RPi cpu is starting to get too hot
<Guest55426> ok thanks. should i turn it off now and think about getting heat sinks.
<Astro7467> I see it with rasplex when streaming x265/HEVC, which is cpu intensive to decode (compared to x264/AVC)
<Guest55426> i brought nano kit at local store, looked up raspberry pie, try others os but Ubuntu seems to be suitable for me
<Astro7467> if it is showing all the time, could be advisable to shut off. Just opening up the case, if possible or repositioning the RPi, for better air flow, could be enough
<Astro7467> but Heatsink probably advisable longterm
<ambs> Hi, mates!
<ambs> any idea why changing HiDPI to 2 in gnome-tweak-tool doesn't change a thing?
<ambs> well, when starting gnome-tweak-tool it complains of 'shell not running o dbus service not available'
<sixwheeledbeast> tiox: this wasn't a live session, full installation about 3 weeks ago
<tiox> `I kept going to bed, lol
<tiox> I needed the sleep. Anyway, I always test things live if they go wrong elsewhere. Though, depending on what I am doing I have to do "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386"
<tiox> Funny question; is xev part of a Ubuntu MATE install or does that need to be installed separately?
<Eagle357> Hi guys i've a question about Ubuntu Mate for RPI Zero can you help me ?
<alkisg> tiox: it's part of x11-utils, which is preinstalled in mate
#ubuntu-mate 2017-01-19
<adam__> hey all, when will the brisk menu be available in the repo?
<Astro7467> My understanding is brisk-menu is still pre-release. There is a PPA for 16.10 & 17.04 - google: launchpad brisk-menu ppa - else hang five while I look
<Astro7467> https://launchpad.net/~flexiondotorg/+archive/ubuntu/brisk-menu
<adam__> thanks Astro7467
<adam__> that menu is slick
<Astro7467> gotta agree
<kylin_> ?
<nelsk> Silly question, anyone know where to change the shortcut for closing a window? I'm using compiz if that matters, can't seem to find it in their settings
<Astro7467> nelsk, try control centre -> MATE-Tweak -> Windows - Under appearance there is a contemporary (left) or Traditional (Right) setting
<nelsk> Astro7467: Should have been more specific; I'm referring to customizing the keybind
<Astro7467> Control Centre -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<Astro7467> Under Window management grouping
<nelsk> I don't have that grouping, I wonder if that's removed if I opt for compiz?
<Astro7467> could be - I generally avoid compiz - let me switch compositors to see what happens.
<Astro7467> yep - changing to compiz removed the window management group - so must hv to manage somehow ith a compiz configutor
<Astro7467> * with  * configurator
<nelsk> thought that might be the case, can't seem to find the option in compizconfig-settings-manager, will do some research
<nelsk> thanks for you help
<nelsk> Astro7467: Found it :) It's kind of hidden, but it's in "General Options" in compiz, under key bindings
<Astro7467> gd to know if I take the darkened path of compiz 😉
<pragomer_1> when I set SYSTEM-PREFERENCES-HARDWARE-KEYBOARD-LAYOUT-OPTIONS: Alt/Win Key Behaviour to "Hyper is mapped to Win Keys"
<pragomer_1>  I can use ModE (win) + E for example for filemanager. But using the Windows Key for menu does not work anymore.
<pragomer_1> Any chance that I can use it for both?
<firelordunity> Hi! Hows the chat been?
<bach2a> ii
<bach2a> eee
<bach2a_> holaa
<bach2a> guarriiiiilllaaaaaa
<bach2a_> elena está muy out
<bach2a> vamos a buscar frasees
<bach2a> totally
<bach2a_> me parece bien
<bach2a_> seguro que tienen envidia y ahora se quieren meter todos en nuestra sala
<bach2a> veras ty como lo vean se copiaan
<bach2a> una encasquetada??
<bach2a_> si si eso parece
<bach2a_> oye podemos enviar invitaciones?
<bach2a>  buscalo
<bach2a> j
<Eagle357> hello guy i've a problem i cant connect my ethernet on my ubuntu 16.10
<Eagle357> can you help me ?
<Eagle357> hello guy i've a problem i cant connect my ethernet on my ubuntu 16.10 can you help me ?
<ouroumov> hello Eagle357
<Eagle357> hello ouroumov
<ouroumov> Eagle357, please provide more information. Can't connect = Can't PING outside localhost, can't access websites, don't have a cable interface detected?
<Eagle357> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23827791/
<ouroumov> What is this? This is different from normal ifconfig output.
<Eagle357> it's ifconfig -a
<Eagle357> but yes it's strange
<ouroumov> hm, maybe ifconfig version changed in 16.10
<ouroumov> anyway
<ouroumov> check out what your driver is using: lshw -C net
<Eagle357> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23827819/
<Eagle357> how can i active eno1 ?
<ouroumov> Eagle357, search google for "ubuntu e1000e"
<Eagle357> ouroumov are you french ?
<ouroumov> Eagle357, yes
<Eagle357> ah ben moi aussi ^^
<ouroumov> ^^ But this channel is English only, if you want support in French you may ask in #ubuntu-fr
<Eagle357> yes i know i go on ubuntu-fr
<swift110> hey all
<user1_> peps
<user1_> hey
<user1_> bitches
<swift110> how are yiu
<swift110> hey
<verticlebert> hey everyone, I insatlled ubuntu Mate on my SuperMicro and am having some difficulties with video. I was curious if I could get some help here for it.
<pidesktop> hello
<sixwheeledbeast> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DarkPsydeLord> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-mate 2017-01-20
<ken3322423> Has anyone had luck making Hyper terminal the default terminal? I installed it but it doesn't show in Terminal preferred applications in ubuntu mate
<Menzador> Have you tried setting it using the command-line MIME editor?
<ken3322423> Menzador: I have tried some terminal commands to no avail. Could you show me an example?
<Menzador> ken3322423: What's HyperTerminal defined as in the apps folder? [ ls /usr/share/applications/ | grep -i hyper ]
<ken3322423> Ah just "Hyper.desktop"
<Menzador> [ xdg-mime default Hyper.desktop application/x-terminal-emulator ]
<Menzador> It's case-sensitive btw
<Menzador> I use Terminix
<ken3322423> Hmm I don't understand, I ran that command but ctrl alt T still opens Mate Terminal :/
<Menzador> See if [^][M]T is still linked directly to mate-terminal; if it is, just create a new shortcut to x-terminal-emulator
<ken3322423> Sorry what do you mean by [^][M]T?
<Menzador> Ctrl+Alt+T
<Menzador> ^ is Primary, M is Meta
<Astro7467> Have you tried ; update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator
<Menzador> Gosh, I've done it again - I forgot that Ubuntu uses update-alternatives :P
<Astro7467> alternative is you just want the shortcut key to be assigned to Hyper is to clear the defualt and create a custome shortcut for Ctrl-Alt-T in Control Centre -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<Menzador> Yeah, but it'd be hard-bound to HyperTerminal if that were the case. Binding to x-terminal-emulator would be smarter because the default terminal can be changed without having to unset and re-set the shortcur.
<Menzador> *shortcut.
<Astro7467> I hv different default (x-terminal-emulator) vs user/interactive terminals (Cltrl-0Alt-T) as I want light for default, features for interactive
<ken3322423> this is what I'm seeing in update-alternatives. not sure what I'm supposed to select :/ https://dpaste.de/GU7y
<Astro7467> If HyperTerminal hasn't registered itself asa x-terminal-emulator alternative AFAIK you can use update-alternative --set x-terminal-emulator <hyperterminal-cmd-path>
<Astro7467> so if hyperterm starts hyperterminal you can get the path with 'which hyperterm'
<ken3322423> Astro7467: I'm getting an error saying that `alternative for path/to/hyper for x-term-emu not registered`
<Astro7467> sorry, needt to use sudo update-alternatives ....
<Astro7467> for example I can set to xterm successfully with;
<Astro7467> sudo update-alternatives --set x-terminal-emulator /usr/bin/xterm
<ken3322423> Astro7467: here is my full error `update-alternatives: error: alternative /usr/bin/hyper for x-terminal-emulator not registered; not setting`
<ken3322423> should I have typed x-terminal-emulator or something like hyperterm?
<ken3322423> sorry I mean to say that the error shows up even after running with sudo
<Astro7467> what do you get for;
<Astro7467> which hyper
<ken3322423>  /usr/bin/hyper
<Astro7467> ok, so we are both learning here - --set only works for registered alternatives, so we need to register, then it will be on the list
<Astro7467> to register;
<Menzador> ken3322423: Where's HyperTerminal even installed?
<ken3322423> xD I am not even sure..
<ken3322423>  /opt/Hyper/hyper
<Astro7467> sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator x-terminal-emulator /usr/bin/hyper 200
<Astro7467> update-alternatives --install <link> <name> <path> <priority>
<ken3322423> Astro7467 I did this and it seemed to work but how can I test to see if it is working? right clicking in a folder and clicking `open in terminal` still opens Mate terminal
<ken3322423> It's getting late I have to head to bed. Good night fellas and appreciate your help
<Astro7467> last one ;
<Astro7467> control centre -> preferred applications -> system
<Astro7467> terminal set there also
<karim_> hi
<ubuntu-mate> sup?
<saeeddeeas> hello all howe to serch for software ??
<Astro7467> @saeeddeeas: in the Software Boutique there are other software centres you can install and browser
<loloytim> hi... just testing out my newly installed ubuntu mate-16.10... feels great. Many thanks to ubuntu team.
<ken3322423> Astro7467: Just checked preferred applications for terminal and there is no Hyper terminal there. It's currently set as Mate Terminal
<Guest74038> Dag beste mensen, ik heb een probleem met ubuntu mate
<Guest74038> als ik op schijven klikt dan werk het progje niet ook als ik er een usb stick in stop laat hij ook niets zien
<jared> When i listen to music, via youtube, my system freezes, and I got t hold power button. How do I fix this problem?
<sixwheeledbeast> jared: I had a similar issue turned out to be faulty RAM
<Akuli> he quit already, but i'd guess probably his graphics drivers
<Akuli> i had an issue like that on the first computer i ever ran a non-windows on
<sixwheeledbeast> It could well be, I spend ages trying to diagnose an issue like that thinking drivers, until I did a memtest.
<sixwheeledbeast> it's a shame people don't hang around longer. Unfortunately many have no patience.
<Slown> Hello everyone
<swift110> hey all
<tiox> Fun times.
<tiox> **Fun times.**
<tiox> So I have Nemo yeah? I can't seem to have it automount media on CD or DVD.
<swift110> how are you Tintomatic
<swift110> how are you tiox
<tiox> Slightly peeved.
<swift110> why tiox
<tiox> swift110: Because Nemo isn't mounting anything I put into /dev/sr0 or /dev/sr1
<tiox> And then, when I made it so the media automounts, /etc/fstab stopped the system from launching and put it into E-mode.
<tiox> Bundles and bundles of stupid.
<swift110> oh i see
#ubuntu-mate 2017-01-21
<nelsk> Anyone know the best way to lookup a given package's source package and figure out where its come from upstream?
<nelsk> i.e., I'm trying to track down how mate-screensaver has gone from upstream, into a .deb package (presumably with some build infrastructure), and now is on my machiine
<nelsk> Hoping there's some central build server where I can find out how the .deb was built?
<surveyor> Hey MATEs. :) I had a fresh install of Solus 2017.01.01.0 and installed the Torguard program to use their VPN service. When running Torguard, syslog showed errors like 20:06:10 box torguard.desktop[6515]: [2017-01-20 20:06:10.275 EST D] unknown:0, unknown - OpenVPN mgmt message:  ">BYTECOUNT:3541056693,179026086" every 2 to 5 seconds. I removed Torguard and those syslog messages disappeared (those messages also disappeared when I simply turned off
<surveyor> Torguard). Now I'm running Ubuntu MATE 16.04.1 on my box. I installed Torguard and got the same error for "torguard.desktop" that I saw in Solus. I then installed cairo-dock and now that exact syslog message appears, but with "cairo-dock.desktop" in place of "torguard.desktop," which no longer appears in syslog at all, even though the Torguard VPN program and service are running! IDK how to figure out what's wrong. Thx in advance for any help.
<surveyor> Should I bring this up with the Torguard devs, or do you think something else is wrong? I'm no coder, just an average Linux user.
<joker_> helo I am mr J
<joker_> very nice OS
<ubuntu-mate> hallo
<tarz> hi i am not able to play audio from my hdmi device
<tarz> also the display is default 600x400
<tarz> i have made changes in the config.txt
<tarz> but did not help me
<tarz> any one faced a similar issue ?
<tiox> So hey guys, I figured out the BS with why nothing works in Nemo when I want to use some external media on my PC.
<tiox> If I don't install Nemo proper (that is, without any of webupd8's PPAs) I don't get access to the dconf keys to correct the problem with.
<tiox> So rn for people who want to keep their system lean I am trying to figure out how I could add what Nemo is looking for when I put a piece of media in.
<ubuntu-mate> test
<konstantinos> hello! i've installed ubuntu mate some weeks ago (really like the old GNOME...) and I would like to ask a question: my system doesnt show the kernel/init messages during boot.. I see GRUB and the screen turns black until X is up and running, nothign in between. anything I can do to fix that ?
<rhode> 20% throug translation .. phew
<rhode> Who would have though that the Welcome app had that much text
<michalparusinski> Hello
<michalparusinski> Are there any Ubuntu Mate or Mate Desktop devs going to FOSDEM?
<Bill_MI> Hey folks.  All-In-Ones have been a pain in the past.  Is the HPLIP solution regarded the best?
<shan> hi
#ubuntu-mate 2017-01-22
<ubuntu-mate> Hey all.. I am loving ubuntu-mate... but... it doesn't seem to let me mount all my NTFS drives. (Ubuntu does). Any ideas?
<ubuntu-mate> nobody? :_(
<randall> what do you mean, ubuntu does?
<ubuntu-mate> If I install Ubuntu (the standard install) it installs without issue and all the drives show up and are mounted... on Ubuntu-Mate... the drives appear to all be there in Computer but they do not all mount.
<randall> have you tried mounting them manually? are they internal or external?
<ubuntu-mate> They are internal drives... I double-click on the drives in Computer and it gives an error for mounting:
<ubuntu-mate> Unable to mount location Can't mount file
<randall> well, if snandard ubuntu can mount and access them, than it's probably not a simple fix if ubuntu mate can not
<ubuntu-mate> I should be able to install Mate on standard Ubuntu, correct?
<ubuntu-mate> What else would I be missing beside the desktop Mate?
<comptekki> ubuntu-mate, have you sudo apt update; sudo apt -y dist-upgrade to udate everything then reboot?
<randall> yeah, O'm pretty sure you can install any DE on standard ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu, etc are just installs of ubuntu with that de from the start
<ubuntu-mate> Hmm... good call. The other thing I forgot to mention, is this is the live demo... not installed yet... but I have had this same issue with Linux Mint.
<ubuntu-mate> (which is really frustrating)... I am trying to leave Windows behind. :P
<ubuntu-mate> And I like Ubuntu... but hate the window controls on the left
<ubuntu-mate> I'll try the full install and update and see if that fixes it (though it didn't for Linux Mint)
<randall> well, the least painful way is vitalization, or maybe dual-booting
<randall> virtualization
<ubuntu-mate> I might just suck it up and do Ubuntu since it works.
<randall> what ever works
<ubuntu-mate> randall I have seen you answering questions on here before. Thanks for your efforts helping people get Linux working.
<comptekki> linux mint could have different version of support for ntfs on live boot media
<ubuntu-mate> You as well comptekki! Thanks. Yeah... I suspect.
<ubuntu-mate> Guys thanks all for your help. I hope some day to have a good enough knowledge base to do the same for others.
<randall> just keep learning
<comptekki> over the last week i've tried to peg a distro - tried three or four and came back to ubuntu-mate because of nic/wireless, wake support and compiz support
<ubuntu-mate> I really love it's polish!!!
<ubuntu-mate> I am just so frustrated it failed me on harddisks... but I'll try to install it.
<comptekki> others had problems of some sort on macbook pro hardware
<ubuntu-mate> Self build here :) so who knows
<ubuntu-mate> I absolutely love how Ubuntu-Mate and Linux-Mint have a link to a chat where you can commiserate with others.
<comptekki> you can check which drivers are being used and update them on the live system, can't you - or is support only in kernel for file systems??
<ubuntu-mate> I honestly do not not. I am just introducing myself to Linux. I'll try an install and update everything I can
<comptekki> or use hexchat ;)
<comptekki> let me check on the ntfs process...
<ubuntu-mate> okay
<comptekki> it looks like FUSE (take a look with apt-cache search FUSE|grep ntfs)  you can try and update libntfs-3g871
<comptekki> then you can unmount and mount again the partitions
<ubuntu-mate> okay. I'll give that a shot. Thanks comtekki!
<comptekki> sudo apt-get install --only-upgrade libntfs-3g871
<ubuntu-mate> Thanks again!
<comptekki> one way to check which you have installed:  apt list --installed|grep ntfs
<comptekki> the latest I have is: libntfs-3g871/yakkety,now 1:2016.2.22AR.1-3 amd64 [installed]
<Guest33671> hey randall... installing it and not testing it on liveCD solved the problem... I also unplugged and replugged in the cables just in case. Either way all done!
<Guest33671> comptekki... I got errors when trying to update with the command you gave.
<randall> oh good
<Guest33671> thanks again
<randall> live environment is a wonderful thing, but it's only part of the real thing you get from installing it
<comptekki> hmm.  just tried it and it says:  libntfs-3g871 is already the newest version (1:2016.2.22AR.1-3).
<comptekki> glad it works now, anyway
<randall> now if only there was a way to read ext-4 in windows
<comptekki> randall, there is: google: read ext4 in windows
<randall> oh, ok
<randall> wow, I did not know this, but that would reqire installing this software on someoneelse's computer just to access my external hdd at their hpuse
<comptekki> http://www.howtogeek.com/112888/3-ways-to-access-your-linux-partitions-from-windows/
<randall> but if I were to make a habit out of that, it'd be better just to format the external in ntfs in the first place
<comptekki> never tried any yet
<randall> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-read-ext3ext4-linux-partition-from-windows-7.html
<comptekki> or format fat32 if files aren't too big
<randall> yeah
<randall> but a way less invasive means woulld be a live usb of your distro of choice, boot into that, then do all the moving of files that way
<randall> comptekki, you know the file size limot on fat32 off hand?
<randall> limit
<comptekki> 2gig file size max
<randall> hmmm, too small if youre doing something like downloading windows installers from your gog and humble libraries so they can "try before they buy"
<comptekki> i was thinking fat32 was 4gig - not sure why one place on web said 2 gig.  Maybe format as exfat??
<randall> that could work
<Astro7467> fat32 file size limit is 4GB, can confirm cos I previously used external drives for media and my self imposed video limit was 4GB so I Cld place on external drives as needed
<randall> oh, ok
<comptekki> até logo
<ivan_> Some one could help to install pipe light
<aaron_> Hi ivan
<aaron_> I'm pretty new to pipe light... so I am not sure if I can be of any help
<aaron_> how knowledgeable are you?
<aaron_> It looks like they have a good tutorial on installing Pipe Light on YouTube (though the instructions are for Linux Mint).
<aaron_> Are you doing this so you can watch Netflix?
<ivan_> Yes but, i need to intall it through RPI3
<aaron_> ahh. There you have me lost. :) I haven't done anything with that
<aaron_> You might try searching YouTube though
<ivan_> thnx
<Admixxerr> pretty fascinating: Adolf Hitler vs The Jew World Order https://youtu.be/ssCkc8t9sho
<motion228> hello
<motion228> just installed ubuntu mate, what should i do first?
<SuperEngineer> update it if needed, then use it - try it - like it.  then reboot it, check that all is cool and which, if any settings you want to change.
<SuperEngineer> oh, and donate of course ;-)
<SuperEngineer> [but step 0 has been done, finding #ubuntu-mate, welcome]
<SuperEngineer> [& then you had to go step -1... not having patiene, and leaving before being replied to] DOH!
<arndt> arduino
<Guest40247> Hello
<Guest78140> Hola
<blackman_> kein ton aus der lautsprechen
<blackman_> was kann man machen das ich wieder etwas hören
<dinesh> hi this is dinesh
<dinesh> I am unable to connect to wifi
<blackman_> help not sond
<matelinux> peakaboooo
<matelinux> ()()
<mikeypizano> hello, does anyone know how to fix the battery charge monitor applete? mine shows an empty battery (percentage works but batter icon is empty( http://i.imgur.com/gsud9V8.png
#ubuntu-mate 2018-01-15
<mate|6141> everyone asleep ?
<mate|6141> Guess so, bye bye.
<danteDevil89> Buongiorno a tutti! ho un paio di problemi con la mia distro di Mate per rpi3! è questo il canale per chiedere assistenza oppure c'è un canale dedicato?
<diogenes_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<danteDevil89> Thanks!
<onio> Hi I am  problem seeing the log-in screen prompt on external monitor
<onio> I can type my password even though I can't see the prompt window and it works but it would be good to see what is being typed into
<mate|39704> Salve a tutti, volevo chiedere un aiuto. Quando apro il terminale mate e do un comando,
<mate|39704> al momento di inserire la password non mi fa scrivere
<mate|39704> ho provato in ogni modo ma non iresco
<diogenes_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mate|52538> well people. what crapola OS is this? booting on a 3 yo desktop goes to a frozen desktop, can't install
<mate|76189> Whats the best IRC client?
<mate|76189> WeeChat?
<diogenes_> mate|76189, for me, hexchat
<mate|76189> how comes?
<diogenes_> how comes what?
<mate|76189> what makes you prefer hex?
<diogenes_> well it has all the options that I need, I have tried koversation afaik and some others but hexchat suits me better.
<mate|76189> ahhh cool
<mate|76189> making the jump from windows/mac to linux fully now
<mate|76189> finally
<diogenes_> congrat
<mate|76189> lmao, thanks.
<mate|79400> Hello, I wanted to pass on an issue that my system is having after I update/upgrade the system on a fresh install. I think wayland is the cause. Sys specs are Asus 1005HA, 2 gig ram, Ubuntu mate(and other distros) latest version of 17 & 16.  After update/upgrade and rebooting, the screen becomes garbled on the left side and there is a part of the u
<mate|79400> buntu screen on the right side, but it is not usable,  no way to get a terminal.  So reverting to xorg is problematic.  right now I am using a fresh install with no update/upgrade.
<mate|79400> I'd appreciate it if someone could pass this on to the wayland dev team.  Have a great day/night all, and thanks.
<erles> como  hago
<steven__> hello
<steven__> 2333333
<erles> quien eres
<erles> esteven
<erles> esteven
<erles> quien eres
<erles_> hola
<erles> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<erles> hlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<erles> hello
<diogenes_> hello
<diogenes_> kid
<erles> que
<diogenes_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jthdevelops_com> Hol, amice nove, wie geht's?
<jthdevelops_com> Hoa*
<diogenes_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<erles> hoa
<jthdevelops_com> Hello all.
<jthdevelops_com> I apparently can't type today.
<diogenes_> it happens due to frozen fingers
<diogenes_> the blood ceased to pass through
<erles> if you are stupid
<steven__> 有中国的老铁吗
<steven__> 233333
<erles> write
<steven__> 不会用这东西
<erles> tu chino
<steven__> 啥
<erles> 你是中國人
<steven__> 是啊
<steven__> 不会用这软件
<steven__> 感觉好复杂
<erles> 你幾歲了？
<server1> hi
<server1> just installed ubuntu mate and it won't do updates because it says the disc is full. I am running on a 32gb sd card
<ali1234> server1: you need to resize root partition
<facefack> Hi I have an issue!
<facefack> It has been working fine, but for some reason the screen res dropped to 600x400, 'unknown monitor', can't change settings,etc.  Nvidia card- tried the 2 nvidia drivers and the open source one with no difference. Any suggestions?
<facefack> there are no broken/missing packages either
<ydel> hello
<ydel> why does it say directory not found when i do cd VBOX then tab?
<santiago_> hola
#ubuntu-mate 2018-01-16
<Belial`> is there a way to get mate-panel to use a drop shadow?
<mate|30139> cannot ssh into pi....created empty local ssh file....anyone give
<mate|30139> no display either
<nivisan> hello
<diogenes_> hello
<nivisan> im searching for a girlfriend
<diogenes_> I've hear something like that before.
<diogenes_> heard*
<nivisan> xd
<mauricio-pi> ola
<mauricio-pi> alguem sabe como troco a saida de som de hdmi para plug 3,5mm
<mauricio-pi> Does anyone know how I can change the audio output of HDMI to 3.5 mm plug in the ubuntu mate
#ubuntu-mate 2018-01-17
<Fretegi> evening folks.  hoping someone could give me a hand
<Fretegi> running ubuntu mate 16.04.3, amd64.  recently upgraded to kernel 4.13.0-26 and now many things lock up, most often is caja.  system is completely unusable.  if i boot into a prior kernel the machine runs perfectly.  any thoughts? or whats an easy way to down grade the kernel without bocking new updates
<Fretegi> any thoughts?
<Fretegi> i mean i could just uninstall the kernel and purge and the linux-image... however the next update should grab it again and i dont want that.  anyway to do what would be the equivalent of a 'mask' in gentoo?  whereby you just block a set version or range of versions on a package?
<Belial`> is anyone able to get a shadow under mate's top panel with compiz?
<nikon> Hello
<diogenes_> hello
<mandje> i´d like to find out what ubuntu version i´m running with U-Mate 17.04.
<mandje> it´s quite obscure information. can´t find it anywhere.
<mandje> the ´about´ only states the Mate DE version. not even the U-Mate version. quite an omission.
<mandje>  Functional alternative to Unity 7 for those that want it and a traditional desktop for those that don’t? - Check!
<mandje> wow, great.  but how about the basics?
<swift110> hey all
<leo_> hey!
<misbah> hello
<aconitum>  question: is this http://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/130042/en-us compatible with Xenial Xerus?
<swift110> how do I update the version of ubuntu mate' in place?
<aconitum> question: is this http://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/130042/en-us compatible with Xenial Xerus? (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-340/)
<Grorco> hi guys
<Grorco> anyone running 18.04 yet?
<swift110_> ok
#ubuntu-mate 2018-01-18
<nader> hi
<ubmt> hail hydra
<ole_> hello frinds  off ubuntu
<ole_> friends sorry
<ole_> somebody here ?
<diogenes_> aha
<ole_> diogenes  can you se me?????
<diogenes_> I can't
<ole_> you can't ???
<diogenes_> no webcam allowed on freenode
<usrshv> hi! do somebody know how can i choose right keyboard layout for my laptop? $ and euro symbols placed just up from the arrow-keys. they didnt working.. but "friendstream" key (up from the num-pad) works, so i able to bind firefox on it. I want to bind other things on the currency symbols keys, but they not working. SHIFT+4 works.
<usrshv> ok, i will leave things as they are. only two keys not works, anyway. Good Bye!
<DragoniaX> hello everyone, is here someone who can help me with the nvidia drivers the screen shows tearings
<alumne> hola
<diogenes_> hola
<elooplc> Hello
<swift110> hey all
<roland_> hello
#ubuntu-mate 2018-01-19
<tombie75> back to ubuntu mate
<tombie75> from linux mint 18.3 cinnamon
<sadac> chat in spanish ?
<teward> !es | sadac
<ubottu> sadac: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<teward> i think that's spanish?
 * teward forgets language codes sometimes
<sadac> thanks !!
<Tombie75> hello, I just installed ubuntu mate 17.10.01
<Tombie75> cannot install wine-stable
<Tombie75> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Tombie75>  winehq-stable : Depends: wine-stable (= 2.0.4~trusty)
<Tombie75> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Tombie75> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Tombie75>  wine-stable-i386:i386 : Depends: libgphoto2-port10:i386 (>= 2.5.2) but it is not installable
<Tombie75> i made mistake....needed to select linux mint, xenial repo
<Tombie75> now it is installin winehq
<ubmt> that we shoot across the sky....
<ircfan> hello, how can i find out which mate version is shipped with ubuntu-mate?
<mate|68399> hello, need help installing ubuntu-mate 16.4. once i'm on installation type window step there's nothing there for me to choose from. no options show up and the install crashes. any ideas? pretty please?
<mate|81809> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<mate|81809> trying out mate
<diogenes_> we have all sizes
<TaZeR> i think you will like it a very much
<TaZeR> ubuntu does mate right!
<Grorco__> hi anyone around?
<Grorco__> If you have a window open of some program, is there a way to find out the name of the program?
<m4t> Grorco__: maybe open a terminal and do: sleep 5; xdotool getwindowfocus getwindowname
<m4t> then focus the window you're wondering about
<m4t> actually though, that'll just give you the title
<m4t> not the executable path
<Grorco__> m4t, yeah that's what I was running into lol
<m4t> sleep 5; ps -fwwp $(xdotool getwindowfocus getwindowpid)
<Grorco__> m4t, I figured out the name of it by adding it to the panel then looking at the properties, still seems like there has to be a way to do it though
<m4t> ^^ that works
<Grorco__> can I ask you a question about your panel settings?
<m4t> sure
<Grorco__> my panel crashes on start and I have to reload, I think I've narrowed it down to one line in the mate-panel.rc file
<m4t> oh i don't use that
<Grorco__> you opted for something else?
<m4t> i dont use mate-panel.rc
<Grorco__> alright thanks anyways, I'll play around with it and figure it out :)
<m4t> you might try 'mate-panel --reset' to bring it back to defaults afaik
<Grorco__> hmm doesn't seem to do anything
<m4t> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Grorco__> it's cool, the whole panel thing was me getting side tracked anyways lol I'm not to worried about fixing anything with 18.04 around the corner :)
<Grorco__> thanks for your help time to eat :)
#ubuntu-mate 2018-01-20
<swift110> hey
<Grorco__> hi
<Tombie75> hello
<Tombie75> how u r
<Tombie75> came from bar
<Tombie75> karaoke and stuff
<Tombie75> not managed to go to airport
<Tombie75> too long waiting
<Tombie75> helolo siva_machina
<siva_machina> hello
<Tombie75> just some one to speak :)
<Tombie75> i like to united
<Tombie75> with people
<siva_machina> cool
<Tombie75> =D
<Tombie75> just speak what in mind
<Tombie75> i came from bar, karaoke and stuff
<Tombie75> i am bad people
<Tombie75> because of bar and alcohol
<siva_machina> I take it that is why your so talkative right now.
<Tombie75> not so much
<Tombie75> i am talkative without alcohol also
<Tombie75> i am adhd
<Tombie75> i like to collaborate and learn
<Tombie75> i am not managed it good
<Tombie75> i reallly want to teach people :)
<Tombie75> if some i have learned of linux and life
<Tombie75> linux and life - that is the point
<siva_machina> out of curiosity. Where are you from? if you don't mind me asking.
<Tombie75> Finland
<Tombie75> neihgbour of sweden and russia
<Tombie75> we are big country, with few people
<Tombie75> we need to collaborate :D
<siva_machina> ah, I guess that explains the sentence structure.
<Tombie75> okay funny
<Tombie75> i am no so good in sentencde
<Tombie75> sentence
<Tombie75> maybe is just the flow we write in finland
<Tombie75> i am not sure
<Tombie75> is there any differences in sentence structures
<Tombie75> i am just drunk :D
<siva_machina> There useally is.
<Tombie75> and not so high learnnd
<Tombie75> so you like the language structures :D
<Tombie75> it is interesting
<siva_machina> I assume you noticed this while trying to read or listen to  stuff in Enligh
<Tombie75> i have no worry of about it
<Tombie75> enlightement :D
<Tombie75> haha !!!
<siva_machina> eureka?
<Tombie75> just joke
<Tombie75> of your mistake
<Tombie75> :D
<Tombie75> i am not sorry ;)
<Tombie75> you know
<Tombie75> it is business of smartasss
<Tombie75> =D
<Tombie75> you need to
<Tombie75> get smore smartass
<Tombie75> more
<Tombie75> it is little stupid
<Tombie75> but is a game
<siva_machina> .
<Tombie75> okay, you dont like
<Tombie75> sorry
 * siva_machina speaks Smartass, pun, and sass
<Tombie75> what ?
<Tombie75> what is pun and sass ?
<Tombie75> i have bad knowledge of english
<siva_machina> pun - a joke exploiting the different possible meanings of a word or the fact that there are words that sound alike but have different meanings.
<Tombie75> too difficult to me to understand :D
<Tombie75> i did not understand :D
<Tombie75> sorry
<siva_machina> for example of a pun "eating frogs legs are ribbiting"
<Tombie75> too philosophy
<Tombie75> i am not good at it
<siva_machina> a pun is a type of humor based on wordplay
<Tombie75> do you play instrument ?
<Tombie75> word play okay
<Tombie75> i know of that
<Tombie75> some
<Tombie75> thing :D
<Tombie75> what means ribbbiting ?
<Tombie75> i know frog
<Tombie75> green bastard
<Tombie75> :D
<Tombie75> green and slime alien
<Tombie75> slimy
<siva_machina> frogs ribbit, it was a play on the word riveting
<Tombie75> damm you play hard to me :D
<siva_machina> That is what she said.
<Tombie75> she ?
<Tombie75> who se ?
<Tombie75> who she ?
<siva_machina> sorry, that was a crappy American joke
<Tombie75> hah
<Tombie75> yes it was ;)
<Tombie75> why not him
<Tombie75> murder she wrote
<Tombie75> :D
<siva_machina> it useally more perverted.
<Tombie75> i have long day today
<Tombie75> i was on bar at 10 am
<Tombie75> and now after 3 am
<siva_machina> it is 22:22 here
<Tombie75> nice
<Tombie75> here is 5.22
<Tombie75> so you use 24 hours
<Tombie75> nice work
<Tombie75> am and pm is something i dont understand :D
<siva_machina> 24 hour clock is more logical.
<Tombie75> it has logic but is strange
<Tombie75> you are right
<Tombie75> yes yes
<Tombie75> =)
<Tombie75> right on time
<Tombie75> =)
<Tombie75> you yankees learn
<Tombie75> ;)
<siva_machina> am/pm "woah the clock hit. We best start counting from 1 again."
<Tombie75> it is strange
<Tombie75> logic
<Tombie75> funny logic
<Tombie75> wow time 24
<Tombie75> what we now do :D
<Tombie75> it is same difficulties
<Tombie75> 24 = 0
<Tombie75> 0.00
<Tombie75> some difficulties at least
<Tombie75> why you came here :D
<Tombie75> installed ubuntu mate ?
<siva_machina> I have had the same install for nearly a year.
<Tombie75> i am not sure do like this
<Tombie75> do i
<Tombie75> linux mint has 4 square points
<Tombie75> on screen
<Tombie75> i miss that
<Tombie75> now i only can split screen
<Tombie75> but not make it four squares
<Tombie75> i really liked that on cinnamon
<siva_machina> to be honest I installed i3wm in my Ubuntu-Mate install. Now I am using that
<Tombie75> what is i3
<Tombie75> wm ?
<siva_machina> wm means window manager
<Tombie75> ok
<Tombie75> i free :D
<siva_machina> do you know what that is?
<Tombie75> me free window manager
<Tombie75> no
<Tombie75> have not heard
<siva_machina> to put as simple as possible. it manages the windows that pop on your screen. including but not limited to the ui around them.
<Tombie75> yes
<siva_machina> The one Mate is using is called Marco.
<Tombie75> i know what is window manager
<Tombie75> it just your desktop and screen
<siva_machina> not completely..
<Tombie75> you play games with me
<Tombie75> :D
<siva_machina> The wm isn't you're entire desktop on your screen
<siva_machina> in most cases that was a de or desktop environment is.
<Tombie75> okay
<siva_machina> Mate is one DE
<Tombie75> yess
<Tombie75> cinnamon also
<Tombie75> with windows xp theme ;)
<Tombie75> i think i need to go to sleep
<Tombie75> me tired
<Tombie75> =(
<siva_machina> it is almost 06.00 there
<Tombie75> yes
<Tombie75> 5.42
<Tombie75> it is time for rooster sing
<siva_machina> that cock is a dick... making me wake up early and stuff
<Tombie75> too bad for you
<Tombie75> =)
<Tombie75> you live in nature
<Tombie75> i have no rooster here
<Tombie75> i just say what i know
<Tombie75> think to know
<Tombie75> ;)
<Tombie75> i have headache
<Tombie75> too much alcohol
<Tombie75> always
<Tombie75> cannot stop for two
<siva_machina> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/190410818582609920/397126770635046912/20171231_153947_HDR.jpg
<Tombie75> twelve
<siva_machina> I took that near where I work...
<Tombie75> that was funny
<siva_machina> I think you may have a problem then.
<Tombie75> living rooster
<Tombie75> why
<Tombie75> problem cause you have roosters in your work place :
<Tombie75> :D
<siva_machina> if you can't control how much you drink. How do you not have one?
<Tombie75> yess you right
<Tombie75> i am alcoholist
<Tombie75> not good thing
<Tombie75> first time i got alcohol, i did get love to it
<Tombie75> it is deep bound
<Tombie75> it is just thing to need get
<Tombie75> you know pale moon
<Tombie75> browser
<siva_machina> yes I do
<Tombie75> i think i go to sleep now
<Tombie75>  it is good browser
<Tombie75> better than mozilla
<Tombie75> firefox
<siva_machina> go to sleep!
<Tombie75> firefox cannot play facebook games :D
<siva_machina> preferably before the sun comes up.
<Tombie75> i need to get sleep
<Tombie75> bye bye
<siva_machina> you have to enable to flash per website
<Tombie75> i go now
<Tombie75> dont get bored here
<Tombie75> ;)
<mate|piterke> Witam  mam problem z przegladarka opera jest zainstalowana ale nie mam zadnego odnosnika by ja uruchomic
<diogenes_> nie masz czego?
<mate|piterke> Witam nigdyie nie pojawia sie ikona opery a system mam od 3 dni
<mate|piterke> juz mam dosyc windy wkurzala mnie  caly czas
<diogenes_> a po angielsku umiesz pisac?
<mate|piterke> no niebardzo jestem w niemczech
<diogenes_> dobrze otworz terminal
<mate|piterke> ok juz otworzylem
<diogenes_> wpisz, opera i enter
<mate|piterke> o dziwo jest juz opera a czy bede musial tak robic caly czas
<diogenes_> nie
<diogenes_> kiedy zainstalowales ja?
<mate|piterke> jakies 30 min temu
<diogenes_> dobrze teraz resetuj komputer i przychodz tutaj
<mate|piterke> ok juz to robie
<mate|piterke> Jestem juz mam opere i w panelu dzieki za okazana pomoc
<diogenes_> dobrze, prosze
<mate|piterke> a czy jest cos co jesze by wypadalo zrobic
<diogenes_> zaktualizowac system
<mate|piterke> mam jesze jedno pytanko mam drukarke bradera mfc 235 drukarka chodzi ale skaner nie
<mate|piterke> system juz jest zauktalizowany
<diogenes_> musisz poszukac na ich stronce sterownik dla skanera
<mate|piterke> juz to zrobilem ale mimo top nie dziala
<diogenes_> czyli zrobiles co?
<mate|piterke> zostawie to moze na potem gdy juz bede bardziej obeznany z systemem
<diogenes_> ok
<mate|piterke> zainstalowalem sterowniki cos o nazwie bylo o ile pamietam cups czy podobnie
<diogenes_> no czasem to duzo pracy potrzebuje aby configurowac skanera wiec, jak Ci on bedzie potrzebny to sprobujemy.
<mate|piterke> ok no tak przydalby mi sie skaner bo  musze kurde do niemieckiej skarbowki dokumenty zeskanowac i wyslac
<diogenes_> no to chcesz sprobowac?
<mate|piterke> a masz czas to mozemy
<diogenes_> ok daj linka skad sterowniki sciagnales
<mate|piterke> wyswietla komunikat blad podczas komunikacji ze skanerem
<mate|piterke> http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadhowto.aspx?c=pl&lang=pl&prod=mfc235c_eu_as&os=128&dlid=dlf006654_000&flang=4&type3=600
<diogenes_> ok i zainstalowales wszysko bylo fajnie? zadnych bladow?
<mate|piterke> tak poprzez menadzer pakietow
<diogenes_> ok teraz otworz terminal
<mate|piterke> mam otwarty
<diogenes_> wpisz: sudo apt install sane* xsane*
<mate|piterke> pisze bz nacisnac t lub n
<diogenes_> t
<mate|piterke> ok
<mate|piterke> robi sie cos w terminalu
<diogenes_> powiedz jak sie sknczy instalowanie
<mate|piterke> ok
<ea_> hello!
<diogenes_> hello
<mate|piterke> teraz wlasnie skonczylo sie
<diogenes_> ok teraz: sudo apt install libsane-extras
<mate|piterke> i tez literke t
<diogenes_> tak
<mate|piterke> zrobil
<diogenes_> teraz wpisz; sudo adduser saned scanner
<ea_> I have recently installed Mate. However, booting the system takes ages. My root partition is a btrfs filesystem, and during boot-up the message "Scanning for btrfs file systems" comes up, and the cursor blinks and I wait 2 minutes for the system to start.
<diogenes_> ea_, btrfs was a wrong choice, it has issues like that sometimes.
<mate|piterke> uzytkownik saned  jest juz czlonkiem grupy  scaner to w terminalu mi sie pojawilo
<ea_> diogenes_, oh no! I was looking forward to the subvolumes feature. So unfortunate. All other posts in the internet addressing this issue, which I found, recommend removing the btrfs-tools, which is not an option, if one wants to use btrfs.
<diogenes_> dobrze, teraz resetuj komputer i wracaj
<mate|piterke> ok
<diogenes_> ea_, yeah, even Red-Hat does not include any btrfs in the future.
<mate|piterke> jestem po restarcie konpa
<mate|piterke> kompa
<diogenes_> ok teraz, w terminalu wpisz: scanimage --list-devices | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> i wklej tu linka ktorego dostasz
<mate|piterke> ok
<diogenes_> a czy skaner jest teraz podlaczony przez usb?
<mate|piterke> tak jest podlaczony przez usb
<diogenes_> i odpalony?
<mate|piterke> tak jest podlaczony
<diogenes_> ok dawaj linka
<mate|piterke> https://thepasteb.in/p/3lh7KrYzBZWI1 https://thepasteb.in/p/58hg9rYLJ0jIv
<mate|piterke> ale on cos innego wykryl to nie jest moj scaner
<diogenes_> ok teraz wpisz: xsane
<mate|piterke> ok pojawilo sie xane i wzbor urzadzenia
<diogenes_> sprobuj skanowac
<diogenes_> tam gdzies musi byc scan
<diogenes_> nacisnij'
<mate|piterke> na zielono podswietlony jest cnon
<diogenes_> nacisneles?
<mate|piterke> tak i komunikat blad podczas odczytu nieprawidlowy argument
<diogenes_> ok zamknij ten program
<mate|piterke> zamkniety
<diogenes_> wpisz: sudo scanimage --list-devices | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> i dawaj linka
<mate|piterke> teraz w terminalu nic nie pokazuje
<diogenes_> tam tylko link musi sie pokazac
<mate|piterke> https://thepasteb.in/p/vghO8k03oR4f3
<diogenes_> dobrze teraz sprobuj: gksu xsane
<diogenes_> otworze sie znow ten progran, sprobuj nacisnac scan
<mate|piterke> gksu xsane  jest nie zainstalowany czy chcesz go zainstalowac
<diogenes_> wpisz: sudo apt install gksu
<mate|piterke> ok
<mate|piterke> chyba zainstalowalo
<diogenes_> teraz: gksu xsane
<mate|piterke> ok
<mate|piterke> mamy problem bo to nie sa moje skanery ten epson i canon wywala ten sam blad
<diogenes_> dobrze zamknij ten peogram
<diogenes_> wpisz: sane-find-scanner | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> daj linka
<diogenes_> a takze: lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<mate|piterke> https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhlDRyq8r9IY
<mate|piterke> https://thepasteb.in/p/P1hvXLD4O5wul
<diogenes_> teraz ro samo ale z sudo: sudo sane-find-scanner | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> teraz poczekasz troszeczke wroce sie ktortko
<mate|piterke> https://thepasteb.in/p/76hENBPzKExFV
<mate|piterke> ok
<diogenes_> mate|piterke, jestes?
<mate|piterke> jestem
<diogenes_> teraz wpisz: sudo scanimage -L
<diogenes_> i powiedz czy slychac skanera
<mate|piterke> ok
<gwyb> Olá, estou desenvolvendo o osso-os e pricipalmente Deskosso, tem alguémsss interressadosss???
<mate|piterke> niestety nie slychac go a jeszcze kilka dni temu pod winda chodzil
<diogenes_> sprobuj: sudo sudo scanimage >/home/$USER/scanimage.pnm
<mate|piterke> yastanawia mnie skad jest ten canon i epson
<diogenes_> sudo scanimage >/home/$USER/scanimage.pnm
<mate|piterke> https://thepasteb.in/p/xGhmvWGj0QPTM
<diogenes_> sudo scanimage -L
<mate|piterke> https://thepasteb.in/p/O7h5xBPD5DmSq
<mate|piterke> caly czas ten epson i canon to mnie zastanawia skad to jest
<diogenes_> cos zle ze sterownikamy, przyjdz w poniedzialem i zobaczymi
<mate|piterke> ok wielkie dzieki za poswiecony czas
<mate|piterke> pozdrawiam
<diogenes_> narka
<DJAnonimo> hello
<DJAnonimo> is orange pi win plus supported by ubuntu mate?
<ircfan> is there a command that lists everything that uses a certain key combination?
<roman> hello
<ircfan> hello
<roman> anyone up for a hardware/graphics challenge?  :p
 * ircfan stands back
<roman> haha
<ircfan> :)
<roman> i installed a video card so i can use a new monitor. the os sees it but the monitor isnt registering resolutions
<roman> the monitor works on another computer
<roman> anyone know how to use xrandr?
<maxcrooks> .......hi
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<ubuntu-mate> so it seems i cannot install ubuntu mate on my pc.
<ubuntu-mate> i get an error about grub install on dev/sda failed
<ubuntu-mate> apparently this is a kind of famous error
<ubuntu-mate> so can someone teach me the fix
<ubuntu-mate> i'm new to linux/ubuntu
<ubuntu-mate> well i don't even know how to use the irc chat utility - otherwise somebody would respond.  right?
<ircfan> ubuntu-mate: hang on :)
<ircfan> most of the times people are just busy or away when there is silence
<ubuntu-mate> ok.  well at least i know i am no along
<ubuntu-mate> alone
<ircfan> what error message do you get exactly?
<ubuntu-mate> let me get the exact language
<ubuntu-mate> basically grub loader failed to install on dev/sda
<ircfan> let me find out how to get to the installer log
<ubuntu-mate> executing grub-install/dev/sda failed
<ubuntu-mate> then it says:  this is a fatal error
<ircfan> what i would do in your situation: boot a livecd like the ubuntu cd and mount the partition that is meant as your root
<ubuntu-mate> so, just imagien a little red embarrased face
<ubuntu-mate> how do I "mount" a cd
<ubuntu-mate> a have booted from the cd to where it says install or try
<ircfan> boot the cd and then mount the partition that has the root filesystem
<ubuntu-mate> i'm currently running with try
<ircfan> ah, hmmm
<ircfan> maybe i should have told you about the reason earlier -
<ircfan> the point of me is that the files in /var/log/installer could provide more info
<ubuntu-mate> ok  is the partition you want me to mount on the cd or do you mean my hard drive
<ircfan> its on the hdd
<ubuntu-mate> i have two hard drives and I think sda is my first
<ubuntu-mate> ok  i can see the file folders on the hard drive
<ircfan> you can look around with "fdisk -l"
<ircfan> maybe add "| more" or something in case it scrolls too much
<ubuntu-mate> what am i looking for
<ubuntu-mate> i can see th efile folders on the hard drive.
<ubuntu-mate> do i need to mount from a terminal
<ircfan> ah, these partitions are already mounted? even better. the root partition is the one that has many directories
<ircfan> like usr, var, etc.
<ubuntu-mate> got it
<ircfan> nice
<ubuntu-mate> i have bin and boot and cdrom and on and on and on
<ircfan> then walk into /var/log and see if there is a install or installer directory
<ubuntu-mate> i dont' see a install or installer directory
<ubuntu-mate> i have a bootstrap log
<ubuntu-mate> file
<ubuntu-mate> and a fail lot
<ubuntu-mate> log
<ircfan> perfect
<ubuntu-mate> should i open one
<ircfan> now we need to look for occurances of "sda" with grep
<ircfan> or your gui tool
<ubuntu-mate> so i should search
<ubuntu-mate> ?
<ircfan> yup
<ircfan> and when you find occurances near the end of the log it would be good to paste them on some website so i can have a look
<ubuntu-mate> i searched the files the have .log and i cannot find sda
<ubuntu-mate> i am just using the little magnifying glass
<ircfan> okay, different approach: you mentioned that you have 2 hdds. is it possible that the installer used the 2nd drive and the installer fails when it tries to use the 1st drive?
<ircfan> cause then you need to select in the installer to do "something else" as install method (not the automated partitioning). then you can select where grub is put
<ircfan> thats all i know
<ubuntu-mate> sure.  could be.  but both discs are lumped togehter in a 1.5tB volume
<ubuntu-mate> so i don't actuallyh see two drive.
<ubuntu-mate> i'll try do something different
<ubuntu-mate> thanks for helping
<ircfan> welcome & good luck
<daddy> so quick note to ircfan (I think it was you who helped with my failed grub load)
<daddy> I removed (pulled the cables) from one HDD and the install completed
<daddy> which is why i guess i'm showing up as daddy
<daddy> anyway -- thanks for pointing to the problem.
<ircfan> :)
#ubuntu-mate 2018-01-21
<sadmin_> I have video issue with ubuntu mate on my Pi3
<sadmin_> someone can help me ?
<ircfan> i want to thank all those people who helped to make ubuntu mate to something special
<ircfan> i tried quite a few distros in the past and ubuntu mate is closest to what i like and need
<mate|47871> Οταν μπαινω στο ιντερνετ απο το mozilla μου βγαζει αερχικη σελιδα το ubudu.Θελω να μου βγαζει το google.gr . Το εχω προσπαθησει απο τις προτημισεις και δεν γινετε τιποτα.Γιατι ?
<mate|piterke> Witam czy jest mozliwosc by  spod linuxa zrotowac telefon
<diogenes_> mate|piterke, czyli jak?
<mate|piterke> mam telefon samsunga a wszystkie programy do rotowania sa pisane pod windowsa
<diogenes_> co to rotowanie robi?
<mate|piterke> np moge ybedne apki systemowe pousuwac no i nstalowac programy na karcie pamieci
<mate|piterke> zbedne
<diogenes_> nie wiem czy to mozlywie ale mozesz poszukac w synaptic package manager
<diogenes_> wpisz tam android
<mate|piterke> hm zerkne i tam
<ircfan> is english not the prefered language of this channel?
<diogenes_> ircfan, yes but if I happen to know the client's language, I try not to redirect him anywhere else
<ircfan> knowing that as reason does not help me
<diogenes_> help you with what?
<mate|piterke> Koledzy czy virtual box tylko moge  uruchomic z terminala zainstalowalem go ale nie ma zadnej ikony z ktorej  moge go odpalic
<diogenes_> mate|piterke, resetuj
<mate|piterke> ok
<swift110> hey all
<Darkhero> Hi
<Guest20601> I have a question regarding writing files to cd or dvd in Ubuntu Mate
<Guest20601> There is no "write to disc" anyplace in the CD/DVD creator.  I have tried both of my external usb burner drives with no luck.
<jojoe> use brasero to burn on cd dvd
<Guest20601> so I cant just burn files to a disc from within the file manager?
<jojoe> you could do "open with" and choose your app there I guess
<Guest20601> hmm ok  thx
<swift110> ey
#ubuntu-mate 2020-01-15
<gon_getcha> hello all.
<gon_getcha> need a bit of assistance with a headless startup for mate
#ubuntu-mate 2020-01-17
<josh-debian-test> I added a new user on to my Ubuntu Mate install, and when he tries to load Synaptic Package Manager, it asks for the password for 'josh' rather than his user.. how to fix?
<josh-debian-test> Actually it may be that josh is the only user in the group sudo
<guiverc> josh-debian-test, how did you create other user account?  gui, editing files? or command?
#ubuntu-mate 2020-01-18
<svinoba> Hi, I just realised I'm having 5.0.0 series kernel although I'm running focal devel branch. Normal apt update/upgrade/dist-upgrade is not upgrading the kernel. How can I upgrade kernel?
<alkisg> svinoba: for the development ubuntu version, #ubuntu+1 channel is used. That said, you're probably just missing the linux-generic package
<svinoba> alkisg, thank you for both pointers.
<alkisg> np
